

Amazon plans big expansion of online grocery business - velodrome
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/06/04/net-us-amazon-grocery-idUSBRE95311Q20130604

======
ColinWright
Recent discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5821139>

From 2 years ago: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2137950>

There are other submissions, but none have comments.

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%2...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28Amazon+grocery%29&sortby=create_ts+desc&start=0)

